# Những ai mặt mụn, sẹo, thâm chi chít thực hiện ngay điều này sẽ hết ngay



## thuhoai (13/10/18)

Thực phẩm là những thứ chúng ta ăn vào miệng mỗi ngày, nếu ăn đúng cơ thể sẽ hấp thụ và cho sắc mặt tốt, còn ăn uống sai cách sẽ chỉ khiến mặt nổi mụn chi chít mà thôi. Mụn thì cực kì đáng ghét rồi, cứ mọc chi chít hết đám này tới đám khác. Để học lỏm được bí quyết ăn uống đúng cách hết nổi mụn này bạn sẽ cần sưu tầm các danh sách thực phẩm sau:

*1. Nhóm thực phẩm giàu kẽm*
Kẽm là một khoáng chất cần thiết không chỉ cung cấp các lợi ích quan trọng cho sức khỏe của da mà còn đóng vai trò quan trọng trong quá trình tái tạo các mô và làm lành các tổn thương trên da. Chính vì vậy, muốn da liền nhanh, tránh sẹo và vết thâm chúng ta cần bổ sung các thực phẩm giàu protein như thịt bò, thịt cừu, thịt bê, thịt lợn, cá, gia cầm, chứa một lượng lớn kẽm. Để tăng tiêu thụ kẽm, bạn nên chọn thịt gia cầm thay cho thịt trắng. Đậu phộng và bơ đậu phộng cũng có chứa kẽm.

_

_
_Nhóm thực phẩm giàu kẽm_​
*2. Nhóm thực phẩm giàu vitamin A, C*
Nếu muốn tái tạo da nhanh chóng, tránh thâm sau mụn và làm sáng da thì chúng ta cần tăng cường bổ sung các thực phẩm giàu vitamin A và C vào các bữa ăn hàng ngày. Vitamin C có tác dụng thúc đẩy sự hình thành collagen, giúp vết thương, vết sẹo mau lành da hơn. Còn vitamin A giúp hỗ trợ tái tạo, làm căng, mịn, hồi phục sức sống cho làn da, thúc đẩy chuyển hóa tế bào và sản sinh collagen. Vì thế bạn nên bổ sung vào thực đơn các món như cà rốt, bí đỏ, các loại rau màu xanh đậm, khoai lang, đu đủ (giàu vitamin A), các loại quả họ cam chanh, ổi, dâu tây, kiwi (chứa nhiều vitamin C).

_

_
_Nhóm thực phẩm giàu vitamin A, C_​
*3. Nhóm thực phẩm giàu collagen*
Ai cũng biết collagen rất quan trọng với quá trình phục hồi da, giúp da nhanh liền, tránh sẹo mụn, sẹo thâm. Vì vậy bạn đừng quên bổ sung ngay những thực phẩm giàu collagen như cá hồi, đậu nành, đậu phụ, rau bina, cà chua, rau có lá xanh đậm… vào dinh dưỡng hàng ngày nhé!

_

_
_Nhóm thực phẩm giàu collagen_​
*4. Nhóm thực phẩm trị mụn chứa omega-3*
Axit béo omega-3 có thể giúp chữa lành vết sẹo do mụn trứng cá. Các axit béo có chứa chất chống oxy hóa giúp giảm viêm và giữ cho làn da linh hoạt. Bạn có thể nhận được axit béo Omega-3 bằng cách ăn các loại thực phẩm như cá hồi, cá trích, cá cơm, cá mòi, cá hồi, cá thu và cá ngừ vì chúng rất giàu omega-3. Các loại thực phẩm khác như hạt lanh, hạnh nhân, quả óc chó, quả hồ trăn cũng nên sử dụng hàng ngày.

_

_
_Nhóm thực phẩm trị mụn chứa omega-3_​
Ngoài ra thì các loại dầu không bão hòa, chẳng hạn như hạt bông, dầu cây rum, dầu hạt cải, rau, dầu ô liu và các loại đậu phộng là nguồn dưỡng chất phong phú làm giảm mụn sẹo cực hiệu quả. Ngũ cốc nguyên hạt là những thực phẩm trị mụn có chứa nhiều acid béo Omega-3 bao gồm yến mạch, lúa mạch, lúa mì, cám lúa mì, cám yến mạch, gạo nâu, triticale và quinoa. Bổ sung những thực phẩm này sẽ giúp bạn trị mụn và vết thâm ở trên da hiệu quả hơn đấy.

Chúc các bạn luôn có một chế độ ăn phù hợp và đúng cách giúp da luôn sạch mụn và sáng mịn mỗi ngày!

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

